# Whats the firing order????



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

I need to know the firing order for the KA24DE please .....


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The KA motor firing order is: 1-3-4-2. This is at the distributor cap in a counter clockwise direction.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

rogoman said:


> The KA motor firing order is: 1-3-4-2. This is at the distributor cap in a counter clockwise direction.


lol, starting where? most people dont know where 1 is at.


look at your cap, it should be numbered. and in case you dont know, the cylinders are 1-2-3-4 starting from the pulleys.


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks guys...thats the info i needed.....i just needed the firing order....i know where the number one is...bu ti think i still screwed it up...read my previous post about "interesting idea"..thanks guys..ill let you all know if that fixes it..


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

I had mine backwards for the longest time because chiltons had it wrong, made the engine jump all over the place on the rare occasion it started


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

nah, that's just your horizontal inline rotary throwing a rod.


----------

